# Best nights to go bridge fishing



## blueace33 (Feb 8, 2011)

Just wondering which nights are less packed havent been to the bridge to fish in a few years and want to go one night soon just trying to decide when weeknight or weekend.Was thinking of going this sunday or either weds. or thurs.Thanks and whats biting best right now.


----------

